# Algae ID, staghorn? Diagnoses.



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Think this is staghorn but not sure, most of the plants have this growing on them though its not CRAZY out of control its just kind of there, pretty unnnoticable but i'd like it gone 

Pics: 

















What causes it?
how can I rid of it besides excel/h202?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, staghorn. It's usually from a spike in ammonia. Time to clean the filter.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Oof
yea I usually leave the filter alone I can easily say it hasn't been touched in a month 1/2 XD thanks !


----------



## Bucha (May 22, 2016)

Will you send me a leave for a look under microscope? Identifying may help. I am in Colorado.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

couldn't send u a leaf as it went away, previously when I made the post it was just growing on the plant in the pic 
after a filter cleaning it disappeared as said. 
It was indeed staghorn algae  if I ever get it again I could send u a leaf of it if you'd like, however I cannot pay the shipping (currently).


----------



## Bucha (May 22, 2016)

It is OK, I could send you a FedEx label by e-mail. But I hope you will not have it anymore!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

haha I hope so to  so far so good!


----------

